# Weekly Competition 2020-18



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U F' R U2 R U' F' U 
*2. *F2 R' F2 R U F2 U F2 U2 
*3. *R2 F U2 F2 R U' F' U2 R U2 
*4. *U' F R2 F R2 U F' R2 F2 
*5. *R F R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' 

*3x3x3
1. *B2 D B' L2 F' D B R F U2 F2 R' L' F2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 
*2. *D2 L' F2 L B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R' F D' F2 R D' B2 U F D 
*3. *F2 U2 F2 U B U2 L U2 R F' U B2 U F2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U' 
*4. *D2 F2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 L R' D2 R' D' F U' B2 D' R D U' F' U 
*5. *R D2 L U R' F2 B R' B' U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U' 

*4x4x4
1. *Fw2 F L' R U2 L Uw2 U2 L' D Uw' Fw2 R2 D2 Uw B' R2 F2 D2 B Uw2 L2 R D R' D Uw' U' Fw R D2 R2 Fw R2 U2 R' B2 D F2 D2
*2. *R' B2 F' Rw2 R2 Fw U' L B D U2 L' Fw' L' R B' Fw2 F L U' Fw F2 Uw2 U' B U' L Rw2 D R2 D' L Rw U2 B2 Fw2 D2 U Fw2 F
*3. *Rw D L Rw Uw' F Rw' Fw2 U' Rw Fw' D' Uw' F Uw B2 L' Uw' F Rw Fw' L R' B' Fw F' L' Rw Fw' D2 L' R2 D' Uw L' U2 B F' Uw2 Rw2
*4. *B' F D' Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 L F D Fw2 L2 U' L' D2 U2 F' U' Fw L Rw2 Uw L2 B2 Fw2 D' L U' R Fw' F2 Rw F D2 L' R Fw2 F L U
*5. *L2 Uw' B' Fw' L2 D' L' D B' D Uw U L2 Rw2 Uw B' L R' D' Fw2 Uw' U' L' B' U F D L' R2 F' Rw2 D Uw' Fw' F L' Rw R D' F

*5x5x5
1. *B Fw F' Rw U' L Rw2 Bw Lw2 Rw Dw U' Lw' Rw' R Dw2 R F2 U Lw' D' Uw L2 D2 Dw Bw2 F Lw' R2 B Fw Uw R Uw2 L2 B L2 D Uw' Fw2 F Lw' Dw' Bw' Uw2 Bw2 D' B Fw' L Dw2 B Dw' Uw' Bw U' B2 Dw' L D2
*2. *L' Lw2 Fw F' Uw2 Rw2 B' Bw2 U' Lw Dw' Rw Bw2 Fw2 Dw Rw2 F Lw' Rw Bw Rw B' Fw' D' Uw F D2 F2 R2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw L' Lw Uw2 L Lw Rw Fw' Rw2 R' B2 F' Uw U2 Bw Fw Lw' Rw U' B D F' D2 Dw' U2 R2 U' L2
*3. *D' L2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw Bw Lw' R2 B' Lw' D2 Lw' Uw B' Bw' Lw' Bw2 Fw' D2 B' F2 D2 L2 F D U' Bw' F Rw' Fw2 L' D' Dw' Bw' R' U Bw L Bw' L2 B2 F R' Dw Bw L F' Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 R2 D L2 R' Fw Lw' U F2
*4. *Rw R2 F2 R Bw2 U2 Bw F2 Uw' B U L Lw Fw' U B' D Lw' U2 B' D' R' B2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 B2 R' Dw' Rw R B' Rw D' B2 U Fw U2 B2 F Dw2 Uw2 Fw' D' Dw2 L2 R D2 Uw Rw' Uw' Lw' R B' Uw2 Bw
*5. *D U2 L U' Fw2 Rw' Bw Lw D' R2 U B' Bw F Rw' Fw Dw' R' D Rw' R' Uw' L' Rw Dw' R D2 Dw' U' L' F Lw2 U' B2 L Rw R Bw' Dw2 Lw2 B' Dw' Lw' Dw' Uw' Rw2 B' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 R D' F Dw U' L' Rw R2 F'

*6x6x6
1. *L R' 2B2 L2 3R' R2 2F 2L2 2U 3F 2F 2L2 3R R' 2F2 R 2B' 3F' 3R D B' 3R B2 3F2 2F2 2D 3U B' 3U 2U' U' R' D 2D' 3R U 2F2 3R D 2U2 U2 L' B' 2B2 F' D2 2U 2B2 3F2 F' 3U U 3F2 D2 U' 2L 2B2 2F F' 3R' 2D2 2U U' R2 D2 R2 2U2 2L2 3R2 F
*2. *2F F' D' U' 2R' B2 3U2 2L' F' R' D F2 D 2B' F2 R2 D' R2 2U2 3F2 R 3U' 3F2 2F U' 3R R' 2D 3U' 2L2 2R F' D' 2U R' 2U 2F' 2L2 2D' 2U' B' U 2F2 2D2 2L2 D' B2 2F' 2D2 3F2 3R' B' U 3R2 R 2U 2F F R' 3F D 2U L U2 L' B' 2R' 2B 3F 2D'
*3. *2D' 2B' 2F 2U L' 3R' 2R2 B 2F' 2U2 2R 2F L2 2D' 3U 2R2 2B' 2R 2D2 U' R2 2D 2R' B' 3U2 2U U 2R2 3F2 2L 3R2 D2 3U' 2U2 F2 2D2 2R' D 2R2 2D U' 2L 2F U 2B 2D 3U2 L U 2B 2F2 3R' 2R2 3U 2B 2U B' F' L' 2D2 B2 3F2 R2 2B 3F2 L 2F' F D' 2R'
*4. *2R F2 3U U2 3F2 2L' 2R2 3F2 F 2U L2 2B2 D' 3U' L2 2D2 L' 2L' 2D' 2U' F' 2L2 3F L2 3U' 2F 2U' R' D' 2F2 2R 2D 2U2 U2 3R' 2B 3R' 2R R' 3F' 3U 2R B 2B 3F' 2F U 2F 2U 2R 2F2 3R' 2F' L' 2R' B' F' R 2U2 U' 2B' R 2U 3F' L2 2U2 L2 2L' R' 3U2
*5. *D2 F' 2D2 2L2 3F U' L' R' 2B2 2R F L 2U2 U L 3R2 2R 3F' F' D2 F 2D 2U2 2F2 U' 3F2 2R2 2D 3U' U' 3R 3F2 2R2 2B2 2F2 2D2 2U U2 2F L U2 3F 2L2 3F 3R2 2U B 2L' 2U' 3F' D L2 2B F2 3R B 3U 2U' L 2D2 2L' D2 R2 2F L 2L 3U' 2U' 2L2 D

*7x7x7
1. *3D 2R' F U' R' 2F' L2 2R 2B' 3B2 R2 2F' 2D2 3U' U2 2R' B2 D F' 2L' 3D 3U2 2B 3F2 2D2 R' 2B 2F 2D' 3L 2B2 3B 3U2 2F 2L 2R 3B' 3R' 2R 2D L 3R2 U2 3B F' D' 2D2 L 3L' 3R2 R' 3U2 2U' 3F2 3R 3U' L2 3L' B L' B 2B' 2R 3D2 2B2 F' 3U' 2B2 2F 3U2 B 2B 2D2 2R' 2U 3R 2R2 D2 2U 3L2 D' 3D2 2U 2L' 3R2 R' 2B2 3R2 2R 2B2 3R2 2B 3F' U 2B F2 2U' 2R2 3F2 3U'
*2. *2L2 3B 2D' 3B 3R' 2B D' 2U' L2 2R D2 2D' 3D 3U 2U2 B2 3U 3B L2 2F 2R' D' 2L2 D2 3D2 2U 2L' 2R2 3F' D' U L2 3L' 2D 3D2 2B' F2 2R' 2F' D2 3D' U2 3B 2D 3L 2R' R' 2B D' 2F2 U 3L2 F2 3D' 2U 3B' 3F L' 3R2 2F 2D' 3D2 3U' 2U L2 2R 3F' D 3L' R' D 3D2 B2 3F2 F2 L' 3L' D 3B 3L2 3U2 2L 3F2 F 2R' R' F 2U' 3B 2D B' D 3R 3B' F 2U U' 3L' D2 3L
*3. *3L D 2D' B 3D2 2U2 2F' 3U 3R D2 L2 3R' 2D2 3D2 2U 2R 3F 2R2 B' 3F' F 2R2 F2 2L' D 3U' 2U U 3R R U2 2L' B2 2D 3U2 3R' B 3B' 2R 3B' 2L2 3R2 D 3R' 2D' 3L 2U L2 3L2 3B2 3F 3D L' 3B2 3F' D 2D 3D2 2U' R2 3U2 B 2B D2 3L 3R2 U 2B' 2F D' 2D' 2L 2F2 2U2 2L 3L' 3B L 2D2 3D2 2F 2L2 2D 2L 2R U L2 B R' 3U U2 R F 2L' D' 3D' 3U 2U U2 F'
*4. *2B2 2D2 U B2 3L2 3R 2D' 3U2 3B2 3R2 2F' 2D 3F2 L 3F' 2R2 R 3F2 R 2F' 2L' 3F2 2F 2U' 3F 2U U' 2R' 2B' 3F2 3R2 3B' 3F L2 D 2D' 3D 3U2 2L 2D 3U2 R2 3D' R 3B' 3D 2L2 3L' 2R2 F' 3L 3U 2U U' 3F 3D' 2F' 2U 2F 3L 3B' 2L' 3F' 3L' 2F F' D 2F 2R' 2U' 3B2 U L2 2D' R' D' 3F' 2U L U2 2B 2D 2F L' 2L2 2F2 3U2 2R2 3B2 2L' R2 2B2 F' 3U' 2U2 L' 2R R' B 2F2
*5. *L' 3R' R2 3D2 2F2 F 3L 2F 3L' B2 D' 3U' 2L 3D2 L' F' 3D U' 3L B' 3F' 2F2 2U 3B D U 3F' D2 L2 3R' 2D' 3D L 3L' F 3R2 2F' 2L U 3F 3D2 U2 2L' 2D' 3F' 2F2 D' 3B R2 3U2 2B' 2D2 2U 3L' B' 3F2 2L' F2 2R' 2U2 2R' 2B2 2R2 3U 3F' 3U2 L2 3R D2 B 3B 3F' 2F' 3L 3U U' L' D' 3D2 2B2 3B2 3F 2F' 3D2 B 2B 2F2 2L B L' 2D 3D' 3F L B' 3F' F2 3L F2 D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U2 F' R F2 R2 F' U2 F' 
*2. *R' F R2 U R' U R2 
*3. *U F2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 L R B2 U2 D L2 B' D2 U L D2 F' L' F' U' D' L2 F2 L Fw Uw2
*2. *D' U2 L' U' R2 U B' U L' B L' B D' L2 U R' L2 B2 R L' F Rw
*3. *F U F' R2 L2 B' R U2 B' L' U' B' L U L2 D2 L' F2 L' Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw Rw F2 D2 U' Rw' R' U F' Uw2 F L Rw2 U2 Rw D F Uw' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' Rw' B U2 B' Rw2 B Rw D Uw2 L2 U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 L
*2. *Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 R Fw' Uw Rw2 R' B Fw' L' U' Fw F' D' U L' F' U2 Rw' U Fw' Uw L2 B Uw2 U' B R' D2 R F2 D2 Fw2 F2 L' F' R' D'
*3. *U' L2 B Rw R2 Fw' L B2 Fw' F' D' U2 L' Uw U R' U2 R' F2 Uw F R' B' R' U2 L' Uw' U2 R2 U' F2 U F' R' Fw' F Uw U2 B F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D Dw Lw' D2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 U' Fw' F Uw B' Fw2 F L' Rw Fw' Rw Fw2 Dw F' L2 Bw F2 U2 Fw' U' Lw2 F' Rw F Lw2 D U' Fw F' D' B' Fw' F2 D2 L Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' R Dw Uw' L' Bw2 R' U2 L Dw2 Uw2 Lw
*2. *Bw R2 U Rw R' Fw Dw Bw2 Fw2 R2 B Rw2 U R2 U2 Bw L Rw R' Dw B R' D' B' D2 Dw L2 D' L2 Lw D2 Dw Bw2 Lw2 B2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw Uw' F2 Dw' Uw Fw' Uw R' B Lw2 Dw2 U2 F' L Lw Rw R2 Fw2 L' U' R2 F2 Uw
*3. *Bw' Fw' F Lw2 D2 Dw Uw Rw Bw2 Dw' R2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw Uw L' Dw2 L Lw2 Dw Uw U' B' Rw2 Uw Fw2 L' Uw2 B2 Fw' F2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 F Rw Bw U R2 D Dw L2 Lw Rw Uw2 Fw' Lw' Rw R' Bw2 F U2 Lw' R D' Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D' L R' 2D 2R' 3F R' D2 B' 2F' 3U' 2U' 3F2 U 2R 2D' U' 2F L2 2R' F2 L2 2R2 D' U2 L2 R D 3F 2L 3R2 R 2B 3F2 3U 2R2 D 2U' U' 2R' 3F' 2D' 2U' L2 B2 F 2L 3R2 2R 3F 2D2 3F' 2F2 3U' 2B' D2 3U2 B 3F2 L' 2L2 U' 3F2 F L2 2D2 2L' 3R2 D' R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3D2 3R D2 B' 2F2 3D' B 3B L' 2L' 3L2 R' 2F 2L D' U' B' 3F 3D2 2L 2R 2D 3B' U2 2R2 2U' 2F2 L2 2R 2U' B 2B2 3F2 F' L 2L2 2B 3L2 3R R 2U2 B2 3F F2 2U 3B 2L' 2U' L 2R F 3D2 2B' 2R F2 L 3L2 3F2 3L D' 2D 3U2 3R2 D2 U' 3F' 3L2 2D2 3B 3F2 3D' 3R2 3U 3B 3D B2 D' 2U B 3L' 3R 2R 2F2 2R D2 3D 2U L' 3L2 2B 2F' L2 3R' R' 3D 2B' F' 2R2 F' 2U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 F R D R D F' L' D2 R' F B2 D2 R L D B F' D R' U Fw' Uw'
*2. *B R' B L' D L' U B' R2 B' F2 L2 D F' B2 L2 R2 F D R' Uw'
*3. *L2 F2 B' U2 R U' D' L B' U2 L2 R2 F2 B U' F' U2 B D' Fw Uw
*4. *R B' U2 F B' R' L' F U' B' R2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 R Fw Uw
*5. *B2 F' D' F R2 B F2 L' R' D R2 F B L2 U F2 L F' B' Uw2
*6. *R' D2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 D R B R B' D R' L2 F' B2 L R Fw' Uw'
*7. *D U2 R U2 D' R' F2 L2 D2 F B2 R' B R2 D U' L F B' Rw' Uw
*8. *D2 L' D L2 U' R2 L2 U R' L' D2 L2 R2 D' B2 L' D U' L' F L' 
*9. *U L2 R' B U' R2 U L U R' L' U D2 B U' B2 U L F' Rw' Uw'
*10. *U B' F R2 D' L' B2 L' B2 U2 R' F' U D2 B2 F L2 D' R L' Fw Uw2
*11. *L2 R2 U F R F' L' B2 L' F2 U D R2 D2 L F' B2 R2 D F2 Rw Uw2
*12. *L' D2 U2 R2 B2 U' R B L2 R' B F R2 F L B' U' R2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*13. *L2 U D F R' U D B2 R' D B2 F' L2 R2 B L' R2 F U R' Fw Uw2
*14. *R2 B2 F' U' D2 F B2 U' L2 R' U2 L D' U2 B2 F2 D L U' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*15. *F' U2 L' F2 B2 D2 F D2 L' F' D' F2 L F L R2 F B2 D' F2 B2 Rw Uw'
*16. *B U' L' D2 B U2 B2 U' B' L2 B U2 L' D B2 R2 U D L Fw' Uw'
*17. *B2 L' R2 F' U2 D R' B D' F U' B F U L D L F' D2 Fw'
*18. *U' L' B' F' D R' D2 L R' F' L2 D2 R' U B2 L D' L' U D2 Rw' Uw
*19. *B' R2 L F' R' L' D2 U R2 L2 F R2 U2 L R2 F' L F R2 D Rw
*20. *F2 R2 L' B F U2 L D2 L F2 U' R F L D' R' L2 F' B2 L Fw' Uw2
*21. *F' D' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' B L' F2 L B2 D2 F B' L R' B2 D Fw Uw
*22. *B' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' D2 F U L' B' F L' B U' F B2 L2 D2 L Fw Uw2
*23. *F D' R U' F2 B2 U' R B R2 F' L D2 R B' F2 L' D' L' Uw2
*24. *B2 R2 D R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B D L2 B L' D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 U L Fw Uw2
*25. *B' R' F U2 L F' B2 R D U2 B F' R2 L2 D' L' R2 F' R' L B Rw2 Uw'
*26. *R B D2 R B R' F' U' B' L' D' B L' F' B' U' B2 U R D 
*27. *B U2 L2 B' L' U2 L U' B' D B U' L' F2 B2 D' B2 F' R' L Fw' Uw
*28. *B2 U' F2 U B D L U' L2 F R' F U' R2 U' B' U2 R U Fw' Uw'
*29. *D' U B' L U2 R' B' F2 D' F U2 L2 D' F' B L U2 D2 L U' Fw Uw'
*30. *L2 B2 U' F R F' D' R2 L B' L2 U B' R' D' F2 R' B' F2 U2 Fw' Uw
*31. *L2 F' B L' U2 F' U' R D' L2 B2 D U2 L' F' R2 B U F2 Rw'
*32. *R2 D2 L' U2 B2 D' L' B' R F' L B' L B2 U2 L' B' L2 R2 Fw Uw2
*33. *U L U' D L R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F' L' U D2 L2 B' D' L Fw' Uw
*34. *F' U L' D2 L2 R B L2 F D R' F' B2 U2 D' F2 L B' F U R2 Fw Uw2
*35. *U2 L2 R2 F U2 L' R F2 L2 D2 B' R F' D B R' D F L' D2 Fw Uw
*36. *L R2 U' R2 D R D B' L U B U' L' B R' U' L U' B Rw' Uw'
*37. *D2 R2 D U2 B2 L B L F2 R2 D F U F2 L2 B' L' U' D2 
*38. *R2 L' D' F U2 D' L' D' R L D' R' B2 F' L2 F' U' D2 R' D Fw'
*39. *B2 D2 U F' B2 D2 B2 F U R F2 B L2 B L U2 L' U L' Fw Uw2
*40. *L R' F' R B2 U' L' B' F' D B2 R' L F2 L F' D U2 L F B' Rw Uw'
*41. *R L D2 L' D L2 R' B' F' D2 U B2 R2 B' L' B' U D' F L Uw2
*42. *L F B2 U2 B L U' L' D2 U F' D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 B U F B2 Rw' Uw'
*43. *U2 R F' B D B2 R' L' D U L' B2 L2 D B' L2 F2 L' D Rw2 Uw'
*44. *L' R F2 B D2 U' F' R' F' U L2 U' B' L U' B' F' D2 B' 
*45. *L B' F' D' U B2 F' L2 R F2 B' L B R U' B' L R' B2 U Fw
*46. *B D' B L' D2 L' F D' U' B R F' U' D2 B R2 F' D2 R Uw
*47. *D2 U' L B2 L2 U2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U L2 F D' U L2 B2 L' U Fw' Uw2
*48. *D F' U2 R B' D' R2 B2 R' B D' B' R' L' F2 B2 L' B2 D Rw' Uw
*49. *B U' L' D' L' D2 L' U F U L D2 B2 F L' D L U' L2 R' U 
*50. *D' B' L U D L' D' U B' R2 L U' B L2 D2 B R L2 U' L' F Rw' Uw'
*51. *D2 L U L D R L' F' D L2 D U2 L' B2 U2 D' L2 R2 B' L2 Fw' Uw2
*52. *F R F' R' U L' D F2 B2 L' B F' D F2 R' D' R' B R' Fw' Uw'
*53. *B' R F2 D2 L2 F' L' F2 B2 R2 B F2 R B2 U' R D2 F2 R2 F Rw Uw2
*54. *L F2 U D' F B' L' F2 U' D B2 F' U' B2 L B2 D' U R2 Fw Uw'
*55. *L2 R2 D' L' F R D F B D R' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw
*56. *F B R' D R2 D2 U L2 F' R' D2 R D2 F R' L B' F' D2 Fw
*57. *L2 U R' U' L2 D L' D L2 R2 B D U' B2 F' R B' U2 F U' Rw' Uw2
*58. *U2 F' B D' R' L' B2 L' U2 R F2 L' F' D B2 L' U' L2 U L2 Fw Uw
*59. *F' L2 B2 F D' F2 B2 L2 R2 U' R D' F' R' U L F R2 L2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*60. *L' U2 R2 B' F2 L R2 F2 U' L' F' R' L D U2 B2 F' L2 U F B Rw Uw'
*61. *D L' R U' D' R2 U' B R' U L D B2 R2 B' F2 L F' U Rw Uw2
*62. *F2 L B F D B2 U B U' R' B' F2 U' B D' R' U B2 L Fw' Uw'
*63. *F2 B U2 L R2 D F2 D R B' R2 F2 L2 D' B' F' R B' L' Fw Uw
*64. *R L' D L U B U R' U2 L' F' U F2 B' D' R2 B R2 D2 U 
*65. *B2 F' R2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' L R2 F2 D' F L U' F' L B' 
*66. *D U' R D' F2 R2 U' F2 B U2 R' F2 L2 F2 B' R2 U D2 F2 U' L Fw' Uw2
*67. *F' R D2 L' D2 F' D B2 L2 B2 D2 L D' R2 D2 F2 L' D B2 U' Rw' Uw'
*68. *D R U' L R' U2 B U2 D' L D' U' F' R' D' F2 D U2 L2 Fw Uw
*69. *L B R2 B F L F L2 U' F2 B L' U2 D' F' B2 D2 R D' L D2 Fw Uw
*70. *D2 L' B2 R' L2 F L2 B2 D2 F' L' U' L F2 U L B R U2 Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F' U L' F' B' U D' R L' D' L' U2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 L2 U2 R 
*2. *L2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 B' F' U2 F' D R' U2 B F' L' U R B2 U2 
*3. *U2 R' L D L' D F' L B U L2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 B2 D B2 
*4. *D2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 R B2 R B2 U2 B' L D' B2 L D' B' U L D' 
*5. *U F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 D F L' F U' 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L U2 L U2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 R' F L F D L' B' R' U' R F2 
*2. *R U' F2 B D F2 L F2 U R F R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 
*3. *R2 B D' L F D' F U' R F D' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 B2 
*4. *R2 D' L U F L2 F L' F2 R' F' R2 F D2 R2 L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 
*5. *F' U2 F L2 D2 B R2 F' L2 F R' B2 F D2 F' L R D F2 L 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U R2 D' L2 R' B' U' R' 
*2. *U B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B' U' L U2 L2 F' L D' U R' 
*3. *F D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B F' L2 R' B D' L2 B U L B2 U2 F2 
*4. *L2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 B' F' D' R B F L2 F' L2 U' B2 U 
*5. *D2 B2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 R B2 U R B' F U' F U' L2 U' R 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R' D R2 F' R2 U F2 R L' D' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B' U' L U R2 D R2 B2 U' F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' D' F2 U L B2 R U' F' D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 F' R2 F2 R' U F' R2 U 
*3. *U L2 D2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' F' D2 L' U B' D L' F2 U' F' 
*4. *D2 U2 Rw2 R2 D' B2 Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw D2 Uw L' D F2 R' D' Uw2 L2 B L Rw' U' Fw' F Uw2 L' B' Fw Uw2 Rw D' F U B2 D2 L' Fw R2 Fw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U2 F U2 F R2 F2 U F' U' 
*3. *L2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 U F' D L B' R U2 R D L' R' 
*4. *Rw2 D' U2 B' F2 L' D F D2 Rw2 F' D2 Uw' U2 R2 F R2 B' L2 Fw2 D L2 Rw2 F' L' F Rw2 B F' D2 U' Fw' R F' Rw2 U' L' F2 Rw2 R'
*5. *D' Dw' L D U' Rw' R' Bw' R' U2 R2 B Lw' Bw2 F' D2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' U Bw2 D' Fw' U F Rw' Bw Uw' F2 Dw Bw2 Fw' R' Uw' Bw2 Fw' F R' U' Fw F2 L' B' F' U2 B2 Bw' Lw2 Bw Fw F' D L' D L' Dw' B Uw L2 R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' F' R2 U F2 U R' U' R2 
*3. *D2 B F L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B L2 U2 L' U' F2 R' B D2 L D2 F U2 
*4. *D U' L Rw' Fw R2 F2 L D U L2 Uw F U2 R' D2 Uw2 U Fw2 R' Fw' F' D U Fw2 L R' F2 R' B' L Rw' Fw Uw' Rw2 D' Rw F' Uw2 U2
*5. *Lw' Bw F2 Rw Dw' R2 B Bw' D2 U' Lw Fw Dw2 Lw Dw' Rw' B2 D2 Uw B' Bw2 D2 Fw2 F Rw R Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' Fw' Uw2 L R2 Dw' R2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 Bw' F2 Lw F2 D Bw Dw' L Bw2 U2 Fw' F Dw2 Uw2 U2 L' Uw' Rw' D Dw2 Uw2
*6. *R B' D 2U B 3F2 2F2 L' 2L 2U 2R B' D L D 2D2 2L' 2B2 2F' D' L2 R' 2U2 F' 2L' B' 2B' 2D' U' F 3R' 3F2 3U 2R2 2F' F' L 2L2 2F' 2L' F2 3R R' 2D R' U' R2 D 3U U' 2B F 2D' 3U F2 3U 2L' 3F F 3U' 2U2 B 2F R2 3F D' B D2 3F' D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U F' U2 R' F' R2 F U2 
*3. *U2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 U' B' F2 U' L D' L2 R2 U2 
*4. *R' Fw2 R B' R2 Fw D Uw U' B2 F' R' B Fw2 L' D' U' B L2 Rw' U' B2 D' F2 D Uw Rw2 D R B2 Fw' F L' Uw' Rw' B' L2 D' Fw Rw
*5. *F Rw F2 D2 Rw2 Dw' F2 Dw' Lw' B2 Fw L' R D' Uw2 B' Bw2 D' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 Fw F' L2 Uw Lw' Uw' Bw Fw2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 R F L' Uw2 Lw' Rw F' L B L D Rw U2 B2 Fw' F2 Lw2 U' Fw Rw2 R Fw2 L2 Lw2
*6. *2U 2R R 3U2 L' 2D2 R' U2 2F2 F' D' 2L B 2B2 D2 3R' 2B2 2F2 3U2 L 3R 2U' U' R' D2 L2 2R' 2D' 3U2 2F D 3U' B' 3F2 3R B2 2B' L 3F' 2F' U' 2B2 2F2 2U2 U2 3F2 D 2U U R' 3F2 2D 3U2 L 2R' B' 2B' 3F2 R2 B2 U' F 2L 3R' B2 2R B2 2F2 3U' B'
*7. *2R' 2B 3B 2U F2 2L2 2B' 2R2 2D 2F2 F 3L 2F' F L 3R 2U' L' F' 2R 2D' F2 L2 3R2 2R2 3F' 2F2 2U L2 3L D' F2 3U 3F2 2U2 2B2 F2 2L' 3D2 U 2L 3D' 3U L 3L2 3R2 2R2 B2 L2 F L' 2B 2D L 3B 3D' 3B 3R' 2B2 U' 2R' 3D2 3B 2L2 3B 2R 3F2 2D R2 D 3B2 3F 2F 2U 3B 3F F' L 2L2 3D2 3U' 2U' 2R' 3U' 3L F' L 3L 2B 2L 2R' R2 2U 2B 2U2 R2 B D2 L2 R2

*Clock
1. *UR0+ DR5- DL2+ UL5- U3+ R4+ D3- L0+ ALL4+ y2 U1- R6+ D3- L1+ ALL5- UR DR UL 
*2. *UR3- DR6+ DL5- UL2+ U2- R4+ D0+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U1+ R1+ D5+ L6+ ALL3- DL 
*3. *UR2- DR1- DL5+ UL1- U1- R5+ D0+ L2- ALL1- y2 U5- R3+ D3+ L1- ALL3+ DR UL 
*4. *UR3+ DR3- DL2+ UL2- U5- R5- D2- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R6+ D5- L4+ ALL1+ UR DR DL UL 
*5. *UR5+ DR2+ DL5- UL4- U5- R2- D5+ L1+ ALL2- y2 U5- R1+ D5- L5- ALL3+ DR 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U L' B' U' L' U L R B' b' u' 
*2. *B' R' B' L U' R U' r' b u' 
*3. *U R B' R' B R U L l u' 
*4. *U' L U L' U B L B' r' u' 
*5. *U' B' L B' U B' R U' R l' r b' u' 

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 3) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (0, -1) / 
*4. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-4, 4) / (-3, 6)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 4) / (6, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R B R U' R' L R B' R B L'
*2. *L R L R U' L' U' L' B' U R
*3. *R L R' B R B' U' B' R' U L
*4. *B L R' L' U R L' U' R U' R
*5. *U L R' L B L B U' L' U R'

*KiloMinx
1. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U F U 
*3. *U2 R2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 R U' L2 D2 B R' F2 D' R2 D2 B' 
*4. *D L' D U2 B' U' B Fw D2 Rw' R Uw Fw L R B2 Rw' U R2 B D' U2 R' B D U' L R2 F L2 D2 U2 L Uw2 L Rw2 U L F Uw'
*5. *L2 R2 Fw Uw R2 Dw2 Uw U' B' Fw U2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' L Dw' Bw Fw2 F' R Bw2 D' L Lw' R2 F' Lw' F Dw' Bw2 U Lw Bw' R D2 Uw2 Fw Lw F Dw2 Uw' U Lw Fw' U' F2 D' Dw U Lw R2 Dw' Uw U2 B F Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw
*OH. *D2 F' R2 B L2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B2 U' R2 D' B U B' R' D' R D2 
*Clock. *UR3+ DR1- DL1+ UL1+ U2- R5- D6+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R1+ D6+ L0+ ALL5+ DL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' L' B' R U R' B' U' L' r b 
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 2)
*Skewb. *L R U B R L U L B L R'

*Redi Cube
1. *R b' r R' f' l r R F L' F' L' F' L' B' R
*2. *B L R r f' l' L' F' l' f' L' B' L R F L' B'
*3. *R F R' f' r f' l R F L' F R' B F' R' B'
*4. *B' l b B L' f r b' l L B' L' R' B' R' F'
*5. *L' f' l' b l' b r b F R' B' F' R B L B' R

*Master Pyraminx
1. *U B' Uw Lw' Rw' L R' B' Rw Lw Uw Bw' Uw Lw' Bw' Rw' Bw' l' r b'
*2. *U Lw Uw R B Lw Rw U' Bw' L' B Rw' Lw' Rw Bw' Uw' Rw Bw u r
*3. *Lw Uw' Lw B' Rw U' Lw L' Uw R B' Rw Bw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Lw' Uw Lw Bw' u' r' b
*4. *Uw' Lw U' B Rw Lw' R' Bw L' R Bw' Uw Rw' Lw' Rw' u l' r b'
*5. *U B' Uw' Lw' R B Lw' Rw' Uw L B Rw Bw' Lw Bw Uw Bw' Lw Bw u

*15 Puzzle
1. *R D2 L U R D L U2 R2 D2 L U L U R2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 U R D2 L U2 R D R U R U L2 D R2 D2 L U R U2 L2 D2 R D R U
*2. *D2 R2 U L U L D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 D2 R D L U2 R D2 R U L2 U R2 D R U2 L D R D2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 D
*3. *D R U L D2 R2 U2 L D2 L U R2 D L2 U R D R U R D L2 U R2 U L3 D R2 D L2 U R3 D L D R U2 L D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R3 D2 L3 U2 R2 D R D L2 U2 L
*4. *R2 D2 L U2 L D2 R U2 R D L2 U R D2 R U R U L D2 R U L2 D R2 U L2 D R D L U R2 D L3 U R3 U L D2 L2
*5. *D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R U R D L2 D R U2 L D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U3 L2 D3 R2 U3 R D3 L U3 L D R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D L D

*Speed Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' U F' D R2 F2 L B2 F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' D2 B D F' B2 D' L2 B R D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R F' U' L2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R F2 L2 B U2 L D F R' U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 B2 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U' B' D2 L D' F' U R2 D L F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks
1. *L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L R2 F2 R2 U R' D2 B' D' U' 
*2. *D2 F U2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' F R F' D' F U' R' F 
*3. *U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 F D2 L' D' R D' U' R B' F 
*4. *B R F' U' D' B R2 F R' B' U F2 U L2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' 
*5. *B2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L B2 R' F2 R2 U B' F2 D' U L' F' R2 B' L2 

*Curvy Copter
1. *UL UF UB UL UF UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UF LB UL UF UR UB UL LB RF UF UR RF UF UR RF UF RB UB UR UL UF UR RB LF UL UB UR UF UL LF UL UB DL DB LB DL DR RB UB UR DB LB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR RB DB+ DL LF+2 UL+ DB- DR+ DB+2
*2. *UR UF UL UF UB UR UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UL LB UB UL LB UB UL UF RF UR UF UB LB RF UR RB UB UR UL RB LF UF LF UF UL UF UB UL DF RF DL LF UL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF+2 UL UB+ UR LF-2 DL+ LB-
*3. *UB UR UF UB UR UF UR UF UL UF UR UB UL UF LB UB UL LB UB UL UB RF UR UF UB RF UF UL RF RB UR UB LF UL UF UB UR UL UB LF UL UF UR RF LF DB DR DB RB DR DB RB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ RF UF+2 LF+2 UL UB DR- DF+ DR+ DF DR RB+2 UR+ RB UR RB+ UR+2 UB UR DR+2 DF LF+
*4. *UL UF UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UR UL UB UL UB UR LB UL UF LB RF UF UL UB UL UB LB RB LF UL UF UB LF UL UF UR UB UL UF RF DB LB DF RF LF UL UB RB UR UF LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LF DL UL+ UB UL+2 RF+ DF RF DL DF RF+2 UF+2 DL+2 LF+ UF- DL
*5. *UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UR LB UL LB RF UF UR UB UL UF UB UL RF UR LF UF UR UB RB UB UL UF UR UB LF UF UL DF DR DB RB DF RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ RF+ UR RF+2 DB LB+2 UB+2 UL+ UB UL+2 DR+2 RB- DF+


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Apr 28, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2020)

Results for week 18: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(148)
1.  1.42 Legomanz
2.  1.61 OriginalUsername
3.  1.64 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.73 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.86 JackPfeifer
6.  1.93 asacuber
7.  1.99 BrianJ
8.  2.06 Linus.B
9.  2.15 wuque man 
10.  2.21 Trig0n
11.  2.30 BradyCubes08
12.  2.32 Sean Hartman
12.  2.32 riz3ndrr 
14.  2.38 ExultantCarn
14.  2.38 TipsterTrickster 
16.  2.40 NathanaelCubes
17.  2.41 Rubadcar
18.  2.52 u Cube
19.  2.67 Luke Garrett
20.  2.82 ProStar
21.  2.83 remopihel
22.  2.87 parkertrager
22.  2.87 Kylegadj
24.  2.92 Heewon Seo
25.  2.94 Logan
26.  2.96 smackbadatskewb
26.  2.96 BradenTheMagician
28.  2.99 [email protected]
29.  3.02 Rafaello
30.  3.05 Jaime CG
31.  3.06 G2013
32.  3.09 AidanNoogie
33.  3.10 cuberkid10
34.  3.11 NewoMinx
35.  3.13 VJW
36.  3.15 PratikKhannaSkewb
37.  3.16 jvier
38.  3.18 qwer13
39.  3.27 Dream Cubing
39.  3.27 Coinman_
41.  3.30 turtwig
42.  3.38 Antto Pitkänen
43.  3.41 DGCubes
43.  3.41 Marcus Siu
45.  3.45 mihnea3000
45.  3.45 midnightcuberx
47.  3.51 BigBoyMicah
48.  3.55 JoXCuber
49.  3.57 Lim Hung
50.  3.65 João Vinicius
50.  3.65 Sub1Hour
52.  3.68 Sir E Brum
52.  3.68 ngmh
54.  3.70 mrsniffles01
54.  3.70 Sebastien
56.  3.71 boby_okta
57.  3.72 dollarstorecubes
58.  3.79 FaLoL
59.  3.81 icubeslow434
60.  3.82 Sidharth Sudhir
61.  3.84 alexiscubing
62.  3.91 lumes2121
63.  3.95 abhijat
64.  3.96 Fred Lang
64.  3.96 KingCanyon
66.  3.98 Micah Morrison
66.  3.98 TheNoobCuber
66.  3.98 Aleksandar Dukleski
69.  4.00 GTGil
70.  4.05 tJardigradHe
71.  4.06 wearephamily1719
71.  4.06 MCuber
73.  4.10 NevEr_QeyX
74.  4.12 [email protected]
75.  4.13 Omegacubing
75.  4.13 [email protected]
77.  4.14 SebastianCarrillo
78.  4.18 Koen van Aller
79.  4.19 Jonah Jarvis
80.  4.20 ichcubegern
81.  4.21 fun at the joy
82.  4.25 nikodem.rudy
83.  4.27 oliver sitja sichel
83.  4.27 OJ Cubing
85.  4.33 Bogdan
86.  4.40 BraydenTheCuber
87.  4.43 Ian Pang
88.  4.45 Letmeinpls
89.  4.50 Torch
89.  4.50 Liam Wadek
91.  4.55 Mbozcan
92.  4.56 danvie
93.  4.57 Parke187
94.  4.63 bhoffman492
95.  4.64 Aadil- ali
96.  4.66 N4Cubing
97.  4.68 Kit Clement
98.  4.70 d2polld
99.  4.78 VIBE_ZT
100.  4.79 drpfisherman
100.  4.79 DonovanTheCool
102.  4.80 Brodie Bouley
103.  4.83 Schmizee
104.  4.84 Rubiksdude4144
105.  4.91 toinou06cubing
106.  4.94 MarixPix
107.  4.96 revaldoah
108.  4.99 MattP98
109.  5.10 Rollercoasterben 
110.  5.11 BenChristman1
111.  5.17 Keenan Johnson
112.  5.19 begiuli65
113.  5.21 ok cuber
114.  5.24 RandomPerson84
115.  5.25 trangium
116.  5.32 Raymos Castillo
117.  5.34 Moreno van Rooijen
118.  5.35 Henry Lipka
119.  5.49 BiscutDNF
120.  5.87 FLS99
121.  5.96 Ernest Fowler
122.  6.00 PikachuPlayz_MC
123.  6.07 Ayce
124.  6.09 epride17
125.  6.12 filmip
126.  6.29 KingTim96
127.  6.30 Nutybaconator
128.  6.33 John Benwell
129.  6.63 nevinscph
130.  6.65 SonofRonan
131.  6.83 FinnTheCuber
132.  6.95 Pseudonym
133.  7.07 GarethBert11
134.  7.40 LittleLumos
135.  7.43 PingPongCuber
136.  7.65 keebruce
137.  7.85 freshcuber.de
138.  7.95 Phyun
139.  8.01 One Wheel
140.  8.50 Jrg
141.  8.71 NaterTater23
142.  8.94 MuckPie
143.  10.05 sporteisvogel
144.  10.22 Jacck
145.  10.45 EngineeringBrian
146.  11.32 [email protected]
147.  12.88 thomas.sch
148.  13.73 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(168)
1.  7.03 Luke Garrett
2.  7.62 OriginalUsername
3.  7.68 wuque man 


Spoiler



4.  7.75 tJardigradHe
5.  7.79 NewoMinx
6.  7.94 smackbadatskewb
7.  8.01 JackPfeifer
8.  8.04 Khairur Rachim
9.  8.26 riz3ndrr 
10.  8.37 PratikKhannaSkewb
10.  8.37 jancsi02
12.  8.43 cuberkid10
13.  8.69 Dream Cubing
14.  8.71 Jonah Jarvis
15.  8.73 Legomanz
16.  8.79 Lim Hung
17.  8.87 thecubingwizard
18.  8.88 Micah Morrison
19.  8.90 Logan
20.  8.92 parkertrager
21.  8.96 JoXCuber
22.  8.97 Sean Hartman
23.  8.98 turtwig
24.  9.05 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  9.10 AidanNoogie
26.  9.24 BrianJ
26.  9.24 Rubadcar
28.  9.26 DonovanTheCool
29.  9.34 Heewon Seo
30.  9.41 BradenTheMagician
31.  9.54 Zeke Mackay
32.  9.55 Marcus Siu
33.  9.59 TipsterTrickster 
34.  9.65 mihnea3000
35.  9.67 dollarstorecubes
36.  9.73 NathanaelCubes
37.  9.75 G2013
38.  9.80 BigBoyMicah
39.  9.82 NevEr_QeyX
40.  9.91 typeman5
41.  9.94 VJW
42.  10.03 abunickabhi
43.  10.04 MCuber
44.  10.05 fun at the joy
45.  10.12 Linus.B
46.  10.14 mrsniffles01
47.  10.16 ExultantCarn
48.  10.17 Torch
49.  10.36 DGCubes
49.  10.36 [email protected]
51.  10.37 Coinman_
52.  10.39 FaLoL
53.  10.53 Rafaello
54.  10.58 ichcubegern
55.  10.62 Sub1Hour
55.  10.62 abhijat
57.  10.66 RandomPerson84
58.  10.67 oliver sitja sichel
59.  10.81 jvier
60.  10.93 Keenan Johnson
61.  11.18 Samuel Kevin
62.  11.26 João Vinicius
63.  11.41 Kylegadj
64.  11.43 SebastianCarrillo
65.  11.53 u Cube
66.  11.58 remopihel
67.  11.64 Ian Pang
68.  11.66 Fred Lang
69.  11.73 Sidharth Sudhir
70.  11.78 Parke187
71.  11.86 GTGil
72.  11.94 MartinN13
72.  11.94 20luky3
74.  12.00 MarixPix
75.  12.05 Nutybaconator
76.  12.06 boby_okta
77.  12.11 midnightcuberx
78.  12.14 BiscutDNF
78.  12.14 Cooki348
80.  12.28 ngmh
81.  12.29 Koen van Aller
82.  12.38 Rollercoasterben 
83.  12.48 Sebastien
83.  12.48 YoAkshYo
85.  12.66 danvie
86.  12.69 OJ Cubing
86.  12.69 BraydenTheCuber
88.  12.81 drpfisherman
89.  12.94 d2polld
89.  12.94 MattP98
91.  12.98 Liam Wadek
92.  13.05 GarethBert11
93.  13.10 trangium
94.  13.15 TheNoobCuber
95.  13.18 begiuli65
96.  13.19 Aadil- ali
97.  13.32 Jaime CG
98.  13.33 Rubiksdude4144
99.  13.36 brad711
100.  13.37 Henry Lipka
101.  13.41 bhoffman492
102.  13.43 xyzzy
103.  13.46 KingCanyon
104.  13.59 Kit Clement
105.  13.63 Omegacubing
106.  13.96 lumes2121
107.  14.23 Raymos Castillo
108.  14.31 Mbozcan
109.  14.35 toinou06cubing
110.  14.79 SmallTownCuber
111.  14.83 epride17
112.  14.86 alexiscubing
113.  15.00 pizzacrust
114.  15.02 Ernest Fowler
115.  15.07 nevinscph
116.  15.10 VIBE_ZT
116.  15.10 revaldoah
118.  15.28 PingPongCuber
119.  15.38 [email protected]
120.  15.39 Sir E Brum
121.  15.42 Letmeinpls
122.  15.57 ican97
123.  16.12 John123
124.  16.39 LucJar56
125.  16.42 PikachuPlayz_MC
126.  16.45 Bogdan
127.  16.52 [email protected]
128.  16.57 FLS99
129.  16.63 SonofRonan
130.  16.93 Moreno van Rooijen
131.  16.97 Petri Krzywacki
132.  17.37 Schmizee
133.  17.39 Phyun
134.  17.64 [email protected]
135.  17.73 2019DWYE01
136.  17.78 BenChristman1
137.  17.80 topppits
138.  17.98 bgcatfan
139.  18.36 Hunter Eric Deardurff
140.  18.39 wearephamily1719
141.  18.90 John Benwell
142.  18.99 KingTim96
143.  19.09 LittleLumos
144.  19.21 CrispyCubing
145.  19.41 MarkA64
146.  19.74 UnknownCanvas
147.  20.11 Ayce
148.  20.32 Jrg
149.  20.48 filmip
150.  20.74 NaterTater23
151.  21.29 CreationUniverse
152.  21.49 Silky
153.  22.66 One Wheel
154.  22.91 ok cuber
155.  23.44 Brodie Bouley
156.  25.43 EngineeringBrian
157.  26.08 sporteisvogel
158.  26.69 freshcuber.de
159.  26.98 FinnTheCuber
160.  27.86 [email protected]
161.  28.11 KovyTheCuber
162.  28.71 MuckPie
163.  29.23 Pseudonym
164.  29.63 RyuKagamine
165.  33.06 Jacck
166.  41.26 dphdmn
167.  41.33 thomas.sch
168.  44.06 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(108)
1.  31.29 thecubingwizard
2.  32.37 Heewon Seo
3.  33.36 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  33.95 Khairur Rachim
5.  34.01 wuque man 
6.  34.07 JackPfeifer
7.  34.35 OriginalUsername
8.  34.85 Sean Hartman
9.  35.11 G2013
10.  35.38 Micah Morrison
11.  35.48 JoXCuber
12.  35.69 Linus.B
13.  35.70 Dream Cubing
14.  36.44 Rubadcar
15.  36.45 NewoMinx
16.  36.92 Coinman_
17.  38.03 Lim Hung
18.  38.14 fun at the joy
19.  38.23 TipsterTrickster 
20.  38.24 FaLoL
21.  38.26 parkertrager
22.  38.38 riz3ndrr 
23.  38.87 MCuber
24.  38.92 Luke Garrett
25.  39.25 Torch
26.  40.04 ichcubegern
27.  40.17 dollarstorecubes
28.  41.05 20luky3
29.  41.96 turtwig
30.  42.07 BradenTheMagician
31.  42.48 Legomanz
32.  42.90 BigBoyMicah
33.  43.09 Logan
34.  43.29 jvier
35.  44.02 DGCubes
36.  44.30 xyzzy
37.  44.41 [email protected]
38.  44.75 begiuli65
39.  44.86 GTGil
39.  44.86 Sebastien
41.  46.48 abhijat
42.  47.06 Keenan Johnson
43.  47.31 midnightcuberx
44.  47.64 NevEr_QeyX
45.  48.00 nevinscph
46.  48.55 Omegacubing
47.  48.64 Rollercoasterben 
48.  48.79 boby_okta
49.  49.26 Parke187
50.  50.33 alexiscubing
51.  51.11 MattP98
52.  51.44 Sub1Hour
53.  51.97 VJW
54.  52.37 OJ Cubing
55.  53.33 Rubiksdude4144
56.  53.69 Raymos Castillo
57.  53.71 NathanaelCubes
58.  54.11 MarixPix
59.  54.13 SebastianCarrillo
60.  54.93 Liam Wadek
61.  55.49 ngmh
62.  56.49 Koen van Aller
63.  56.54 DonovanTheCool
64.  57.02 Jaime CG
65.  57.23 Henry Lipka
66.  57.25 oliver sitja sichel
67.  57.66 GarethBert11
68.  57.98 Rafaello
69.  59.06 d2polld
70.  59.25 PingPongCuber
71.  59.72 John Benwell
72.  59.78 epride17
73.  1:00.13 CrispyCubing
74.  1:00.56 bhoffman492
75.  1:01.56 topppits
76.  1:03.70 FLS99
77.  1:04.97 BiscutDNF
78.  1:05.96 KingTim96
79.  1:06.17 Hunter Eric Deardurff
80.  1:07.11 SonofRonan
81.  1:08.06 revaldoah
82.  1:08.10 lumes2121
83.  1:08.64 [email protected]
84.  1:09.98 LittleLumos
85.  1:12.63 toinou06cubing
86.  1:13.67 BraydenTheCuber
87.  1:13.88 Letmeinpls
88.  1:14.06 wearephamily1719
89.  1:14.98 Sir E Brum
90.  1:17.53 filmip
91.  1:19.66 One Wheel
92.  1:21.17 PikachuPlayz_MC
93.  1:21.37 Petri Krzywacki
94.  1:21.41 [email protected]
95.  1:24.97 Phyun
96.  1:34.96 ok cuber
97.  1:36.27 freshcuber.de
98.  1:36.93 Jrg
99.  1:37.54 sporteisvogel
100.  1:43.40 [email protected]
101.  1:44.81 thomas.sch
102.  1:46.75 Schmizee
103.  1:49.50 [email protected]
104.  1:54.87 Jacck
105.  2:07.49 KovyTheCuber
106.  2:20.24 MatsBergsten
107.  2:27.65 EngineeringBrian
108.  DNF pizzacrust


*5x5x5*(82)
1.  55.13 Dream Cubing
2.  1:00.24 tJardigradHe
3.  1:00.29 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:02.10 OriginalUsername
5.  1:02.78 Lim Hung
6.  1:03.54 JoXCuber
7.  1:04.11 NewoMinx
8.  1:04.57 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:05.09 ichcubegern
10.  1:06.80 Micah Morrison
11.  1:08.54 riz3ndrr 
12.  1:09.19 wuque man 
13.  1:09.71 parkertrager
14.  1:10.58 DGCubes
15.  1:10.88 FaLoL
16.  1:11.70 BrianJ
17.  1:12.95 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:14.16 Jonah Jarvis
19.  1:14.27 TipsterTrickster 
20.  1:16.82 fun at the joy
21.  1:16.85 [email protected]
22.  1:17.61 Luke Garrett
23.  1:18.12 Torch
24.  1:20.03 Linus.B
25.  1:20.21 Legomanz
26.  1:20.77 BradenTheMagician
27.  1:21.54 G2013
28.  1:22.65 abunickabhi
29.  1:23.87 turtwig
30.  1:24.66 nevinscph
31.  1:26.53 xyzzy
32.  1:27.45 GTGil
33.  1:27.55 Keenan Johnson
34.  1:28.30 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  1:29.16 NevEr_QeyX
36.  1:29.19 Logan
37.  1:34.18 begiuli65
38.  1:35.47 MattP98
39.  1:35.62 Raymos Castillo
40.  1:35.76 OJ Cubing
41.  1:35.91 epride17
42.  1:37.94 Henry Lipka
43.  1:41.65 20luky3
44.  1:42.97 jvier
45.  1:44.81 NathanaelCubes
46.  1:45.16 Rollercoasterben 
47.  1:46.43 MarixPix
48.  1:47.59 Hunter Eric Deardurff
49.  1:49.14 bhoffman492
50.  1:51.06 Parke187
51.  1:53.82 PingPongCuber
52.  1:54.07 Omegacubing
53.  1:56.50 pizzacrust
54.  2:00.90 BraydenTheCuber
55.  2:04.03 brad711
56.  2:06.99 SonofRonan
57.  2:09.27 FLS99
58.  2:11.55 alexiscubing
59.  2:15.77 LittleLumos
60.  2:17.29 nms777
61.  2:19.65 Petri Krzywacki
62.  2:20.93 One Wheel
63.  2:32.52 Sir E Brum
64.  2:33.42 ngmh
65.  2:38.65 Rafaello
66.  2:39.91 RyuKagamine
67.  2:40.26 revaldoah
68.  2:50.47 [email protected]
69.  3:04.94 sporteisvogel
70.  3:07.74 Jacck
71.  3:08.31 KingTim96
72.  3:14.01 ok cuber
73.  3:15.13 thomas.sch
74.  3:22.75 wearephamily1719
75.  3:27.34 freshcuber.de
76.  3:56.45 Jrg
77.  4:02.88 MatsBergsten
78.  6:03.90 EngineeringBrian
79.  DNF MCuber
79.  DNF Liam Wadek
79.  DNF oliver sitja sichel
79.  DNF Moreno van Rooijen


*6x6x6*(37)
1.  1:45.54 Dream Cubing
2.  1:55.06 Lim Hung
3.  1:57.67 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:59.23 ichcubegern
5.  2:00.92 NewoMinx
6.  2:01.50 JoXCuber
7.  2:05.39 FaLoL
8.  2:07.06 OriginalUsername
9.  2:15.87 wuque man 
10.  2:16.59 Legomanz
11.  2:19.71 Luke Garrett
12.  2:31.48 nevinscph
13.  2:31.90 fun at the joy
14.  2:33.91 xyzzy
15.  2:34.09 Sub1Hour
16.  2:51.86 GTGil
17.  2:54.30 NevEr_QeyX
18.  3:01.03 Linus.B
19.  3:09.52 Logan
20.  3:10.97 Liam Wadek
21.  3:12.64 Keenan Johnson
22.  3:23.98 oliver sitja sichel
23.  3:24.16 Raymos Castillo
24.  3:56.64 One Wheel
25.  3:58.05 PingPongCuber
26.  4:02.69 FLS99
27.  4:16.88 UnknownCanvas
28.  4:23.83 BraydenTheCuber
29.  4:29.28 filmip
30.  5:03.33 Omegacubing
31.  5:29.09 [email protected]
32.  5:42.41 thomas.sch
33.  5:47.96 Rafaello
34.  6:16.17 sporteisvogel
35.  6:33.47 freshcuber.de
36.  7:27.31 MatsBergsten
37.  9:22.34 Jrg


*7x7x7*(33)
1.  2:25.95 Dream Cubing
2.  2:31.27 Lim Hung
3.  2:43.66 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:46.59 Sean Hartman
5.  2:49.00 JoXCuber
6.  2:53.77 FaLoL
7.  3:10.50 NewoMinx
8.  3:10.81 OriginalUsername
9.  3:19.47 nevinscph
10.  3:24.38 wuque man 
11.  3:32.39 Keroma12
12.  3:46.20 xyzzy
13.  4:18.46 fun at the joy
14.  4:20.97 Hunter Eric Deardurff
15.  4:31.07 Logan
16.  5:01.61 oliver sitja sichel
17.  5:15.23 Liam Wadek
18.  5:24.80 Rollercoasterben 
19.  5:34.41 Raymos Castillo
20.  5:39.73 NevEr_QeyX
21.  5:54.50 One Wheel
22.  6:11.08 FLS99
23.  6:43.39 BraydenTheCuber
24.  7:07.33 SonofRonan
25.  7:46.83 filmip
26.  8:08.51 Jacck
27.  8:42.65 [email protected]
28.  9:15.30 Rafaello
29.  9:41.67 thomas.sch
30.  9:48.91 sporteisvogel
31.  10:32.00 freshcuber.de
32.  DNF PingPongCuber
32.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(53)
1.  5.30 Khairur Rachim
2.  6.19 Linus.B
3.  6.72 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.96 BrianJ
5.  7.15 TipsterTrickster 
6.  7.34 JackPfeifer
7.  7.74 Aadil- ali
8.  7.82 wuque man 
9.  8.13 turtwig
10.  9.05 OriginalUsername
11.  9.50 Sean Hartman
12.  9.56 [email protected]
13.  10.34 G2013
14.  10.90 NathanaelCubes
14.  10.90 smackbadatskewb
16.  11.68 Jaime CG
17.  12.85 Rubadcar
18.  13.22 u Cube
19.  13.59 Logan
20.  15.08 Rafaello
21.  15.37 ichcubegern
22.  15.83 Luke Garrett
23.  15.99 midnightcuberx
24.  16.11 Trig0n
25.  17.03 Sir E Brum
26.  17.33 Torch
27.  18.38 fun at the joy
28.  18.87 BraydenTheCuber
29.  19.39 DonovanTheCool
30.  19.79 MattP98
31.  20.26 [email protected]
32.  21.15 Nutybaconator
33.  23.83 dollarstorecubes
34.  24.37 MatsBergsten
35.  24.42 nevinscph
36.  28.91 Sub1Hour
37.  30.93 FLS99
38.  39.02 FaLoL
39.  42.59 Jacck
40.  43.57 Antto Pitkänen
41.  44.59 Lim Hung
42.  45.72 NevEr_QeyX
43.  53.68 Koen van Aller
44.  54.27 GTGil
45.  1:16.34 ngmh
46.  1:20.08 filmip
47.  1:30.79 Liam Wadek
48.  1:50.40 PikachuPlayz_MC
49.  1:57.08 freshcuber.de
50.  2:38.58 [email protected]
51.  3:33.75 thomas.sch
52.  DNF Ayce
52.  DNF BenChristman1


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(36)
1.  22.85 elliottk_
2.  37.06 ican97
3.  44.27 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  51.18 Keroma12
5.  55.05 OJ Cubing
6.  56.98 Logan
7.  1:00.36 LucJar56
8.  1:01.53 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:03.61 revaldoah
10.  1:15.07 NathanaelCubes
11.  1:16.08 FLS99
12.  1:17.07 Sean Hartman
13.  1:25.57 MattP98
14.  1:29.83 Jaime CG
15.  1:29.84 MartinN13
16.  1:29.97 Lim Hung
17.  1:35.95 nevinscph
18.  1:43.13 Torch
19.  1:45.46 JoXCuber
20.  1:57.09 ichcubegern
21.  2:00.28 MatsBergsten
22.  2:00.89 PingPongCuber
23.  2:22.29 Sir E Brum
24.  2:30.25 Rafaello
25.  2:45.14 João Vinicius
26.  3:19.51 boby_okta
27.  3:21.26 Jacck
28.  4:45.93 LittleLumos
29.  DNF One Wheel
29.  DNF filmip
29.  DNF fun at the joy
29.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
29.  DNF Ayce
29.  DNF daniel678
29.  DNF G2013
29.  DNF freshcuber.de


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  2:30.38 elliottk_
2.  4:33.96 nevinscph
3.  7:05.06 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  7:06.27 MatsBergsten
5.  8:57.86 Jacck
6.  16:38.99 Sir E Brum
7.  23:48.44 BraydenTheCuber
8.  DNF Logan


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  9:34.37 nevinscph
2.  16:24.10 MatsBergsten
3.  20:38.31 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF fun at the joy


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  26:14.56 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  20/21 45:17 Keroma12
2.  9/10 40:10 nevinscph
3.  6/8 35:58 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  3/3 15:39 lumes2121
5.  3/3 21:35 Rafaello
6.  2/2 5:46 Lim Hung
7.  2/2 9:57 boby_okta
8.  2/2 10:21 Sir E Brum
9.  2/3 20:29 filmip
10.  1/3 17:01 BraydenTheCuber
10.  1/3 6:13 fun at the joy


*3x3x3 one-handed*(116)
1.  12.44 tJardigradHe
2.  12.46 OriginalUsername
3.  12.66 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.68 riz3ndrr 
5.  12.83 Luke Garrett
6.  12.96 BrianJ
7.  13.13 wuque man 
8.  13.22 smackbadatskewb
9.  13.30 parkertrager
10.  14.14 Sean Hartman
10.  14.14 ichcubegern
12.  14.28 turtwig
13.  14.51 BigBoyMicah
14.  14.66 JackPfeifer
15.  15.19 PratikKhannaSkewb
16.  15.62 Coinman_
17.  15.76 Dream Cubing
18.  16.01 cuberkid10
19.  16.10 Marcus Siu
20.  16.75 Lim Hung
21.  16.78 NewoMinx
22.  16.85 NathanaelCubes
23.  17.06 Linus.B
24.  17.45 Legomanz
25.  17.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  17.78 Samuel Kevin
27.  17.92 TipsterTrickster 
28.  17.98 YoAkshYo
29.  18.13 Kylegadj
30.  18.67 Torch
31.  18.77 MCuber
32.  18.93 xyzzy
33.  18.95 typeman5
34.  19.15 midnightcuberx
35.  19.26 Rubadcar
36.  19.35 mihnea3000
37.  19.53 oliver sitja sichel
38.  19.60 fun at the joy
38.  19.60 [email protected]
40.  19.85 BradenTheMagician
41.  19.96 Logan
42.  20.21 FaLoL
43.  20.38 dollarstorecubes
44.  20.53 mrsniffles01
45.  20.64 DonovanTheCool
45.  20.64 abunickabhi
47.  20.77 RandomPerson84
48.  21.11 NevEr_QeyX
49.  21.48 JoXCuber
50.  21.78 remopihel
51.  21.94 Nutybaconator
52.  22.06 DGCubes
53.  22.08 boby_okta
54.  22.52 G2013
55.  22.75 begiuli65
56.  22.92 bhoffman492
57.  23.42 brad711
58.  23.77 Parke187
59.  23.93 Sebastien
60.  24.01 BiscutDNF
61.  24.43 Sub1Hour
62.  25.20 MattP98
63.  25.65 ngmh
64.  25.98 Jaime CG
65.  26.36 ProStar
66.  26.78 Henry Lipka
67.  26.84 d2polld
68.  26.97 lumes2121
69.  27.11 Moreno van Rooijen
70.  27.28 GarethBert11
71.  27.36 Micah Morrison
72.  27.53 [email protected]
73.  27.68 Keenan Johnson
74.  27.79 Liam Wadek
75.  27.87 revaldoah
76.  28.34 trangium
77.  28.37 Omegacubing
78.  28.43 Rafaello
79.  28.50 KingCanyon
80.  28.61 MarixPix
81.  29.15 ican97
82.  29.32 GTGil
83.  30.44 nevinscph
84.  31.06 OJ Cubing
85.  32.04 epride17
86.  32.79 Ernest Fowler
87.  32.93 2019DWYE01
88.  33.06 PingPongCuber
89.  33.37 Bogdan
90.  34.09 BraydenTheCuber
91.  35.04 Sir E Brum
92.  35.07 Koen van Aller
93.  35.38 Petri Krzywacki
94.  35.39 FLS99
95.  36.18 Raymos Castillo
96.  37.52 John123
97.  39.08 Schmizee
98.  40.40 toinou06cubing
99.  40.45 freshcuber.de
100.  40.91 Ian Pang
101.  42.63 wearephamily1719
102.  42.89 [email protected]
103.  44.03 PikachuPlayz_MC
104.  45.19 bgcatfan
105.  50.16 LittleLumos
106.  50.60 One Wheel
107.  51.79 Silky
108.  53.79 Hunter Eric Deardurff
109.  57.65 [email protected]
110.  58.23 Jacck
111.  59.29 ok cuber
112.  1:00.55 sporteisvogel
113.  1:05.58 filmip
114.  1:23.91 thomas.sch
115.  1:46.84 [email protected]
116.  DNF Ayce


*3x3x3 With feet*(11)
1.  23.71 Lim Hung
2.  26.93 tJardigradHe
3.  40.32 Torch


Spoiler



4.  1:09.44 ichcubegern
5.  1:19.74 fun at the joy
6.  1:33.42 JackPfeifer
7.  1:34.22 boby_okta
8.  1:56.86 Jaime CG
9.  3:11.64 Rafaello
10.  4:45.19 NevEr_QeyX
11.  7:06.53 ok cuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(17)
1.  33.25 fun at the joy
2.  36.83 ichcubegern
3.  45.67 Torch


Spoiler



4.  1:04.71 BradenTheMagician
5.  1:10.16 [email protected]
6.  1:10.88 JoXCuber
7.  1:11.20 Rafaello
8.  1:27.56 Ian Pang
9.  1:30.88 boby_okta
10.  1:36.37 FLS99
11.  1:45.43 BraydenTheCuber
12.  1:56.65 Lim Hung
13.  2:02.10 Omegacubing
14.  3:03.89 freshcuber.de
15.  3:30.98 thomas.sch
16.  DNF MatsBergsten
16.  DNF BrianJ


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(15)
1.  23.33 (25, 23, 22) Teh Keng Foo
2.  24.67 (26, 25, 23) G2013
3.  25.33 (26, 25, 25) Sebastien


Spoiler



4.  30.00 (30, 31, 29) SpeedCubeReview
5.  31.67 (29, 33, 33) João Vinicius
6.  34.67 (36, 32, 36) tJardigradHe
7.  40.33 (37, 42, 42) filmip
8.  42.67 (39, 50, 39) Rafaello
9.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
9.  DNF (29, 35, DNS) Jacck
9.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) fun at the joy
9.  DNF (33, DNF, 34) RyuKagamine
9.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) [email protected]
9.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) DonovanTheCool
9.  DNF (50, DNS, DNS) BraydenTheCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(77)
1.  43.01 OriginalUsername
2.  44.61 Dream Cubing
3.  45.96 wuque man 


Spoiler



4.  46.20 JackPfeifer
5.  46.34 Khairur Rachim
6.  48.43 FaLoL
7.  48.93 BrianJ
8.  49.21 Linus.B
9.  50.90 G2013
10.  51.19 fun at the joy
11.  51.73 Sean Hartman
12.  52.03 dollarstorecubes
13.  52.18 Torch
14.  53.49 Luke Garrett
15.  53.88 Liam Wadek
16.  54.44 Logan
17.  55.13 DGCubes
18.  55.43 JoXCuber
19.  55.95 ichcubegern
20.  57.50 BradenTheMagician
21.  58.07 Lim Hung
22.  58.69 begiuli65
23.  58.97 Rubadcar
24.  59.02 Micah Morrison
25.  1:00.81 turtwig
26.  1:02.43 nevinscph
27.  1:04.10 Legomanz
28.  1:05.81 [email protected]
29.  1:07.78 BigBoyMicah
30.  1:07.89 Rollercoasterben 
31.  1:10.44 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  1:10.81 Rafaello
33.  1:11.27 boby_okta
34.  1:12.87 Sub1Hour
35.  1:13.63 FLS99
36.  1:16.99 GarethBert11
37.  1:18.48 Cooki348
38.  1:19.96 [email protected]
39.  1:21.02 lumes2121
40.  1:21.42 ngmh
41.  1:21.88 NevEr_QeyX
42.  1:23.08 MarixPix
43.  1:23.11 midnightcuberx
44.  1:24.40 NathanaelCubes
45.  1:25.76 Raymos Castillo
46.  1:25.77 oliver sitja sichel
47.  1:26.46 Koen van Aller
48.  1:28.49 epride17
49.  1:29.30 revaldoah
50.  1:31.80 Sir E Brum
51.  1:31.89 KingTim96
52.  1:31.90 Omegacubing
53.  1:32.23 KingCanyon
54.  1:38.30 Ian Pang
55.  1:38.73 wearephamily1719
56.  1:39.18 [email protected]
57.  1:40.67 Aadil- ali
58.  1:42.46 filmip
59.  1:42.73 BraydenTheCuber
60.  1:43.50 toinou06cubing
61.  1:47.13 Hunter Eric Deardurff
62.  1:52.63 LittleLumos
63.  1:55.50 One Wheel
64.  2:02.83 ok cuber
65.  2:05.44 Phyun
66.  2:06.70 Schmizee
67.  2:18.13 Jrg
68.  2:27.42 freshcuber.de
69.  2:28.57 sporteisvogel
70.  2:32.52 Brodie Bouley
71.  2:37.44 Ayce
72.  2:44.72 [email protected]
73.  3:05.29 Jacck
74.  3:09.13 EngineeringBrian
75.  3:14.52 MatsBergsten
76.  3:16.24 thomas.sch
77.  DNF SonofRonan


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(47)
1.  1:47.74 Dream Cubing
2.  1:50.95 Sean Hartman
3.  1:59.85 wuque man 


Spoiler



4.  2:01.86 JoXCuber
5.  2:02.11 FaLoL
6.  2:04.41 ichcubegern
7.  2:05.11 Micah Morrison
8.  2:06.03 OriginalUsername
9.  2:06.55 Khairur Rachim
10.  2:07.63 Torch
11.  2:07.86 turtwig
12.  2:10.58 dollarstorecubes
13.  2:10.81 fun at the joy
14.  2:16.38 Lim Hung
15.  2:23.28 [email protected]
16.  2:25.43 BradenTheMagician
17.  2:26.09 Linus.B
18.  2:29.27 DGCubes
19.  2:30.64 begiuli65
20.  2:32.21 NevEr_QeyX
21.  2:36.54 nevinscph
22.  2:36.77 Liam Wadek
23.  2:39.34 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  3:08.90 NathanaelCubes
25.  3:14.73 Omegacubing
26.  3:16.23 Raymos Castillo
27.  3:19.81 Rollercoasterben 
28.  3:29.86 FLS99
29.  3:42.64 Hunter Eric Deardurff
30.  3:48.89 Rafaello
31.  3:50.20 BraydenTheCuber
32.  3:51.18 revaldoah
33.  4:08.28 SonofRonan
34.  4:15.16 ngmh
35.  4:23.76 LittleLumos
36.  4:29.23 Sir E Brum
37.  4:33.17 One Wheel
38.  5:11.46 ok cuber
39.  5:33.60 sporteisvogel
40.  5:33.67 [email protected]
41.  5:50.44 SmallTownCuber
42.  6:04.42 freshcuber.de
43.  7:02.86 Jrg
44.  7:14.78 MatsBergsten
45.  7:19.59 Jacck
46.  8:08.82 EngineeringBrian
47.  9:02.89 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(25)
1.  3:46.62 ichcubegern
2.  3:54.27 Sean Hartman
3.  3:59.69 wuque man 


Spoiler



4.  4:07.97 OriginalUsername
5.  4:11.69 JoXCuber
6.  4:13.35 Lim Hung
7.  4:18.19 FaLoL
8.  4:23.00 [email protected]
9.  4:33.60 fun at the joy
10.  4:36.62 Micah Morrison
11.  4:49.86 nevinscph
12.  5:30.68 DGCubes
13.  5:40.22 NevEr_QeyX
14.  6:23.48 Liam Wadek
15.  6:41.60 Hunter Eric Deardurff
16.  7:46.51 FLS99
17.  8:42.71 One Wheel
18.  9:07.68 ok cuber
19.  9:09.84 Rafaello
20.  11:10.86 thomas.sch
21.  11:21.42 [email protected]
22.  12:26.36 Jacck
23.  12:31.24 sporteisvogel
24.  12:59.22 freshcuber.de
25.  16:51.77 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(22)
1.  6:32.42 Lim Hung
2.  6:46.25 Sean Hartman
3.  6:56.54 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:06.94 FaLoL
5.  7:10.48 JoXCuber
6.  7:13.01 OriginalUsername
7.  7:44.34 wuque man 
8.  8:46.09 nevinscph
9.  9:30.36 fun at the joy
10.  10:17.85 BradenTheMagician
11.  10:37.11 Liam Wadek
12.  11:11.99 Hunter Eric Deardurff
13.  11:37.48 NevEr_QeyX
14.  13:57.11 FLS99
15.  14:06.79 One Wheel
16.  14:13.19 pizzacrust
17.  14:53.14 BraydenTheCuber
18.  18:05.88 Rafaello
19.  19:55.48 thomas.sch
20.  20:09.67 [email protected]
21.  21:53.41 sporteisvogel
22.  23:52.47 freshcuber.de


*Clock*(45)
1.  4.84 TipsterTrickster 
2.  5.68 Jaime CG
3.  5.77 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  6.29 Josh_
5.  6.66 MattP98
6.  6.93 dollarstorecubes
7.  7.03 Liam Wadek
8.  7.86 Sean Hartman
9.  8.24 JackPfeifer
10.  8.59 Lim Hung
11.  8.82 Kit Clement
12.  9.38 JoXCuber
13.  9.59 Keenan Johnson
14.  9.61 NathanaelCubes
15.  9.67 BigBoyMicah
16.  10.00 NewoMinx
17.  10.11 BradenTheMagician
18.  10.20 Torch
19.  10.23 parkertrager
20.  10.44 Parke187
21.  11.05 OriginalUsername
22.  11.12 BrianJ
23.  12.77 ichcubegern
24.  13.12 epride17
25.  13.41 ngmh
26.  13.87 fun at the joy
27.  15.63 revaldoah
28.  16.76 Sub1Hour
29.  16.79 alexiscubing
30.  18.04 freshcuber.de
31.  18.24 BraydenTheCuber
32.  19.37 lumes2121
33.  20.60 [email protected]
34.  20.72 nevinscph
35.  21.55 Ayce
36.  22.60 Pseudonym
37.  22.88 Raymos Castillo
38.  25.95 Rafaello
39.  26.35 PingPongCuber
40.  32.94 begiuli65
41.  33.44 thomas.sch
42.  33.61 One Wheel
43.  41.07 Omegacubing
44.  1:00.33 MatsBergsten
45.  DNF FLS99


*Megaminx*(43)
1.  41.81 Heewon Seo
2.  43.29 AidanNoogie
3.  45.93 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  54.62 Khairur Rachim
5.  55.73 JackPfeifer
6.  56.34 Sean Hartman
7.  58.93 Luke Garrett
8.  59.46 MCuber
9.  59.81 Lim Hung
10.  1:00.40 wuque man 
11.  1:00.79 OriginalUsername
12.  1:01.73 Cooki348
13.  1:05.97 FaLoL
14.  1:07.02 Nutybaconator
15.  1:07.28 ichcubegern
16.  1:10.23 begiuli65
17.  1:11.58 JoXCuber
18.  1:12.97 abhijat
19.  1:17.73 Logan
20.  1:20.93 MartinN13
21.  1:29.63 fun at the joy
22.  1:30.06 Sub1Hour
23.  1:30.40 epride17
24.  1:31.75 bhoffman492
25.  1:39.81 KingCanyon
26.  1:43.02 Keenan Johnson
27.  1:48.36 nevinscph
28.  1:57.96 MarixPix
29.  1:59.46 OJ Cubing
30.  2:03.73 Rafaello
31.  2:04.16 BraydenTheCuber
32.  2:08.54 Liam Wadek
33.  2:09.16 FLS99
34.  2:11.06 [email protected]
35.  2:30.05 One Wheel
36.  2:43.02 Hunter Eric Deardurff
37.  3:07.45 ok cuber
38.  3:42.73 freshcuber.de
39.  4:34.86 wearephamily1719
40.  5:35.17 sporteisvogel
41.  6:33.69 thomas.sch
42.  8:46.51 [email protected]
43.  DNF NathanaelCubes


*Pyraminx*(106)
1.  2.02 parkertrager
2.  2.24 JackPfeifer
3.  2.34 Awder


Spoiler



4.  2.44 tJardigradHe
5.  2.47 DGCubes
6.  2.65 Abhi
7.  2.70 TipsterTrickster 
8.  2.83 MLGCubez
9.  3.02 remopihel
10.  3.08 Ghost Cuber 
10.  3.08 Logan
12.  3.14 icubeslow434
13.  3.25 Sean Hartman
14.  3.28 Trig0n
15.  3.43 ExultantCarn
16.  3.49 BrianJ
17.  3.57 SebastianCarrillo
18.  3.62 smackbadatskewb
19.  3.72 alexiscubing
20.  3.73 Linus.B
21.  3.82 JoXCuber
22.  3.85 Luke Garrett
22.  3.85 Rubadcar
24.  3.86 BradenTheMagician
25.  3.96 NewoMinx
26.  4.00 riz3ndrr 
26.  4.00 Rafaello
28.  4.04 MartinN13
29.  4.07 OwenB
30.  4.13 OriginalUsername
31.  4.21 begiuli65
32.  4.28 Jaime CG
33.  4.33 mihnea3000
34.  4.37 Torch
35.  4.38 wuque man 
36.  4.51 MCuber
37.  4.54 PratikKhannaSkewb
38.  4.63 Liam Wadek
39.  4.76 [email protected]
40.  4.89 Marcus Siu
41.  5.01 bhoffman492
42.  5.08 Parke187
43.  5.13 BigBoyMicah
44.  5.15 Legomanz
45.  5.17 SmallTownCuber
46.  5.18 ProStar
47.  5.23 NathanaelCubes
48.  5.31 UnknownCanvas
49.  5.37 Sidharth Sudhir
50.  5.39 João Vinicius
51.  5.66 ichcubegern
52.  5.75 VIBE_ZT
53.  5.78 [email protected]
54.  5.82 fun at the joy
55.  5.83 turtwig
56.  5.86 Lim Hung
57.  5.93 FaLoL
58.  5.95 Antto Pitkänen
59.  5.96 GTGil
60.  6.02 Rubiksdude4144
60.  6.02 Rollercoasterben 
62.  6.05 MattP98
63.  6.41 PingPongCuber
63.  6.41 Koen van Aller
65.  6.43 BraydenTheCuber
66.  6.44 midnightcuberx
67.  7.21 Raymos Castillo
68.  7.29 wearephamily1719
69.  7.32 Keenan Johnson
70.  7.42 epride17
71.  7.49 Nutybaconator
72.  7.51 RandomPerson84
73.  7.61 GarethBert11
74.  7.78 Sub1Hour
75.  7.90 boby_okta
76.  8.08 Brodie Bouley
77.  8.10 Aleksandar Dukleski
78.  8.19 Ian Pang
79.  8.23 Pseudonym
80.  8.44 Ernest Fowler
81.  8.46 oliver sitja sichel
82.  8.79 ok cuber
83.  8.84 Omegacubing
84.  9.11 lumes2121
85.  9.17 nevinscph
86.  9.96 Micah Morrison
87.  10.04 SonofRonan
88.  10.27 Bogdan
89.  10.35 NevEr_QeyX
90.  10.60 Schmizee
91.  11.04 Hunter Eric Deardurff
92.  11.31 PikachuPlayz_MC
93.  11.74 FLS99
94.  12.18 Phyun
95.  12.53 toinou06cubing
96.  12.83 FinnTheCuber
97.  13.13 OJ Cubing
98.  13.36 Ayce
99.  14.36 thomas.sch
100.  14.53 sporteisvogel
101.  15.39 Jacck
102.  16.23 KovyTheCuber
103.  17.35 freshcuber.de
104.  19.21 One Wheel
105.  20.34 [email protected]
106.  37.02 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(70)
1.  8.22 JackPfeifer
2.  8.25 mrsniffles01
3.  8.88 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  10.12 MLGCubez
5.  10.24 thecubingwizard
6.  10.33 TipsterTrickster 
7.  10.68 Rollercoasterben 
8.  10.77 Sub1Hour
9.  10.92 BrianJ
10.  11.82 tJardigradHe
11.  11.99 riz3ndrr 
12.  12.42 GTGil
13.  12.80 parkertrager
14.  13.16 smackbadatskewb
15.  13.63 ichcubegern
16.  13.68 remopihel
17.  13.80 BradenTheMagician
18.  14.01 ExultantCarn
19.  14.08 Kylegadj
20.  14.37 Jaime CG
21.  14.46 Luke Garrett
22.  14.60 Sean Hartman
23.  14.69 MCuber
24.  14.89 JoXCuber
25.  15.48 Lim Hung
26.  15.77 NewoMinx
27.  16.25 OriginalUsername
28.  16.41 Logan
29.  18.23 NathanaelCubes
30.  18.39 Antto Pitkänen
31.  18.60 Keenan Johnson
32.  19.57 Rubadcar
33.  20.28 DGCubes
34.  20.60 DonovanTheCool
35.  20.72 midnightcuberx
36.  21.13 Torch
37.  21.23 MattP98
38.  21.46 PingPongCuber
39.  21.54 BraydenTheCuber
40.  22.31 Dream Cubing
41.  22.36 bhoffman492
42.  22.77 Legomanz
43.  23.31 VIBE_ZT
44.  24.23 Trig0n
45.  25.08 Rubiksdude4144
46.  25.28 mihnea3000
47.  25.41 TheNoobCuber
48.  27.09 SonofRonan
49.  27.29 Parke187
50.  27.99 FaLoL
51.  28.97 OJ Cubing
52.  29.46 NevEr_QeyX
53.  30.08 oliver sitja sichel
54.  30.47 Rafaello
55.  32.71 ngmh
56.  34.42 boby_okta
57.  34.56 Pseudonym
58.  36.51 Liam Wadek
59.  36.95 Ian Pang
60.  37.01 fun at the joy
61.  38.19 Schmizee
62.  49.44 Silky
63.  53.25 epride17
64.  53.63 nevinscph
65.  54.67 BenChristman1
66.  55.78 Micah Morrison
67.  1:07.92 FLS99
68.  1:49.56 ok cuber
69.  2:50.91 filmip
70.  DNF João Vinicius


*Skewb*(93)
1.  2.41 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.72 riz3ndrr 
3.  2.81 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  3.01 Jaime CG
5.  3.05 Rubadcar
6.  3.22 Legomanz
7.  3.27 BradyCubes08
8.  3.42 BrianJ
9.  3.70 bhoffman492
10.  3.75 tJardigradHe
11.  3.92 SebastianCarrillo
12.  4.02 NewoMinx
13.  4.16 N4Cubing
14.  4.29 OriginalUsername
15.  4.37 Antto Pitkänen
16.  4.42 Sidharth Sudhir
17.  4.43 Luke Garrett
18.  4.49 MLGCubez
18.  4.49 João Vinicius
20.  4.55 sascholeks
21.  4.58 Marcus Siu
22.  4.60 TipsterTrickster 
23.  4.62 Mbozcan
24.  4.71 Rollercoasterben 
25.  4.74 d2polld
26.  4.77 MCuber
27.  4.86 Sean Hartman
28.  4.91 Logan
29.  5.00 smackbadatskewb
30.  5.03 Heewon Seo
31.  5.08 MattP98
32.  5.21 Lim Hung
33.  5.22 VIBE_ZT
34.  5.23 BradenTheMagician
35.  5.42 ichcubegern
36.  5.82 Dream Cubing
37.  5.85 Parke187
38.  5.87 BigBoyMicah
39.  6.02 NathanaelCubes
40.  6.14 Rafaello
41.  6.15 Sub1Hour
42.  6.16 Linus.B
43.  6.23 FaLoL
44.  6.28 Raymos Castillo
45.  6.37 Torch
46.  6.40 JoXCuber
47.  6.45 midnightcuberx
48.  6.47 DGCubes
49.  6.51 epride17
50.  6.68 alexiscubing
51.  6.78 lumes2121
52.  6.84 fun at the joy
53.  6.96 Rubiksdude4144
54.  6.98 wearephamily1719
55.  7.16 [email protected]
56.  7.25 BraydenTheCuber
57.  7.30 oliver sitja sichel
58.  7.41 Aleksandar Dukleski
59.  7.53 ngmh
60.  7.87 Pseudonym
61.  7.91 wuque man 
62.  8.22 Brodie Bouley
63.  8.45 turtwig
64.  8.83 dollarstorecubes
65.  8.96 Omegacubing
66.  8.98 boby_okta
67.  9.65 PikachuPlayz_MC
68.  9.93 Hunter Eric Deardurff
69.  9.98 Keenan Johnson
70.  10.35 NevEr_QeyX
71.  10.43 Schmizee
72.  10.46 PingPongCuber
73.  10.58 Liam Wadek
74.  11.14 Bogdan
75.  11.20 OJ Cubing
76.  11.44 Ernest Fowler
77.  11.99 FLS99
78.  12.21 ok cuber
78.  12.21 Koen van Aller
80.  12.87 Moreno van Rooijen
81.  13.14 filmip
82.  13.30 begiuli65
83.  13.71 FinnTheCuber
84.  16.55 Jacck
85.  17.44 nevinscph
86.  18.35 [email protected]
87.  21.27 freshcuber.de
88.  23.35 thomas.sch
89.  23.63 Sir E Brum
90.  24.21 keebruce
91.  24.30 Micah Morrison
92.  25.27 MatsBergsten
93.  57.86 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(21)
1.  23.00 bhoffman492
2.  24.26 NewoMinx
3.  25.72 Logan


Spoiler



4.  28.06 DGCubes
5.  29.96 TipsterTrickster 
6.  34.68 BradenTheMagician
7.  34.84 begiuli65
8.  35.29 ichcubegern
9.  35.61 Torch
10.  38.66 Sub1Hour
11.  39.75 abhijat
12.  39.81 JoXCuber
13.  40.71 BrianJ
14.  43.15 [email protected]
15.  43.25 Lim Hung
16.  45.01 Rafaello
17.  55.26 Pseudonym
18.  1:11.38 ok cuber
19.  1:49.50 freshcuber.de
20.  2:17.53 filmip
21.  DNF thomas.sch


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  3:33.14 Sean Hartman
2.  3:47.02 NewoMinx
3.  4:11.13 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:13.52 Lim Hung
5.  4:14.69 JoXCuber
6.  4:17.23 ichcubegern
7.  4:30.86 TipsterTrickster 
8.  5:13.80 abhijat
9.  5:17.29 BradenTheMagician
10.  5:23.10 fun at the joy
11.  5:53.24 Sub1Hour
12.  6:37.61 Liam Wadek
13.  7:26.98 Raymos Castillo
14.  7:37.12 BraydenTheCuber
15.  7:46.92 oliver sitja sichel
16.  8:02.78 Rafaello
17.  8:13.36 FLS99
18.  8:14.36 PingPongCuber
19.  10:43.44 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  8.20 Awder
2.  10.11 dollarstorecubes
3.  12.98 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  15.42 JoXCuber
5.  16.02 JackPfeifer
6.  17.00 pizzacrust
7.  17.32 PingPongCuber
8.  18.00 BradenTheMagician
9.  18.76 Sub1Hour
10.  19.82 ichcubegern
11.  20.69 Rafaello
12.  23.59 BraydenTheCuber
13.  25.57 bhoffman492
14.  25.78 NathanaelCubes
15.  27.78 Brodie Bouley
16.  29.40 [email protected]
17.  30.32 OJ Cubing
18.  35.72 Lim Hung
19.  41.48 FLS99
20.  49.34 freshcuber.de
21.  1:34.92 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  28.20 DGCubes
2.  33.81 TipsterTrickster 
3.  36.05 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  41.78 Rafaello
5.  54.84 JoXCuber
6.  1:01.49 Pseudonym
7.  1:27.19 Jacck
8.  1:33.10 freshcuber.de
9.  2:16.45 [email protected]
10.  3:15.57 thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(17)
1.  6.20 Ben Whitmore
2.  8.63 dphdmn
3.  10.69 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  11.63 Awder
5.  15.13 JackPfeifer
6.  19.46 OJ Cubing
7.  20.25 Lim Hung
8.  20.55 MattP98
9.  23.97 lumes2121
10.  26.21 ichcubegern
11.  26.56 DGCubes
12.  29.75 begiuli65
13.  30.91 sporteisvogel
14.  37.51 freshcuber.de
15.  44.44 Rafaello
16.  46.11 MatsBergsten
17.  5:12.43 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(8)
1.  44.53 Kit Clement
2.  47.06 Bogdan
3.  47.15 G2013


Spoiler



4.  54.56 FLS99
5.  58.19 Rafaello
6.  61.02 filmip
7.  DNF begiuli65
7.  DNF revaldoah


*Mirror Blocks*(16)
1.  25.14 BradenTheMagician
2.  31.07 ichcubegern
3.  39.44 GTGil


Spoiler



4.  42.00 MattP98
5.  50.45 JoXCuber
6.  51.24 Rafaello
7.  1:02.89 fun at the joy
8.  1:05.59 Luke Garrett
9.  1:06.91 [email protected]
10.  1:22.65 FLS99
11.  1:31.03 OJ Cubing
12.  1:31.80 Omegacubing
13.  1:34.76 NevEr_QeyX
14.  2:09.29 freshcuber.de
15.  5:28.23 Jacck
16.  DNF João Vinicius


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  4:39.18 Rafaello


*Contest results*(193)
1.  1244 Sean Hartman
2.  1210 OriginalUsername
3.  1172 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1145 Lim Hung
5.  1125 ichcubegern
6.  1098 JackPfeifer
7.  1046 wuque man 
8.  1004 BrianJ
9.  983 Luke Garrett
10.  974 NewoMinx
11.  953 fun at the joy
12.  949 Logan
13.  928 BradenTheMagician
14.  927 TipsterTrickster 
15.  883 FaLoL
16.  874 Khairur Rachim
17.  868 Dream Cubing
18.  865 Linus.B
19.  847 Rafaello
20.  840 Torch
21.  827 NathanaelCubes
21.  827 riz3ndrr 
23.  826 DGCubes
24.  824 Legomanz
25.  783 Rubadcar
26.  759 parkertrager
27.  745 tJardigradHe
28.  743 turtwig
29.  696 dollarstorecubes
30.  682 Sub1Hour
31.  678 [email protected]
32.  667 smackbadatskewb
33.  655 NevEr_QeyX
34.  654 Jaime CG
35.  651 G2013
35.  651 nevinscph
37.  635 BigBoyMicah
38.  632 MCuber
39.  627 Micah Morrison
40.  617 Liam Wadek
41.  586 BraydenTheCuber
42.  579 MattP98
43.  565 begiuli65
43.  565 Marcus Siu
45.  562 midnightcuberx
46.  550 PratikKhannaSkewb
47.  528 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  525 Rollercoasterben 
48.  525 GTGil
50.  519 bhoffman492
51.  517 Keenan Johnson
52.  507 boby_okta
53.  505 Parke187
54.  499 oliver sitja sichel
55.  494 Heewon Seo
56.  475 ngmh
57.  467 FLS99
58.  466 remopihel
59.  451 Raymos Castillo
60.  445 OJ Cubing
61.  437 Omegacubing
62.  434 Coinman_
62.  434 mihnea3000
64.  413 ExultantCarn
64.  413 SebastianCarrillo
66.  403 DonovanTheCool
67.  398 alexiscubing
67.  398 MLGCubez
69.  397 João Vinicius
70.  395 lumes2121
71.  391 epride17
72.  390 [email protected]
73.  385 Kylegadj
74.  381 cuberkid10
75.  374 PingPongCuber
76.  373 mrsniffles01
77.  363 Sir E Brum
78.  355 Koen van Aller
79.  352 xyzzy
80.  350 jvier
81.  343 Sebastien
82.  338 MarixPix
83.  337 thecubingwizard
84.  335 abhijat
85.  334 Sidharth Sudhir
86.  313 revaldoah
87.  312 AidanNoogie
88.  307 VJW
89.  305 d2polld
89.  305 Antto Pitkänen
91.  302 Trig0n
92.  301 Rubiksdude4144
93.  300 Jonah Jarvis
94.  295 Hunter Eric Deardurff
95.  290 Nutybaconator
96.  288 wearephamily1719
97.  284 MartinN13
98.  281 u Cube
99.  277 Ian Pang
100.  275 GarethBert11
101.  265 abunickabhi
102.  263 RandomPerson84
102.  263 [email protected]
104.  260 VIBE_ZT
105.  254 Henry Lipka
106.  250 ProStar
107.  247 KingCanyon
108.  238 Jacck
109.  232 freshcuber.de
110.  230 One Wheel
111.  229 BradyCubes08
111.  229 20luky3
113.  223 BiscutDNF
114.  222 filmip
115.  220 typeman5
116.  216 SonofRonan
117.  214 ok cuber
118.  207 Aadil- ali
119.  206 Samuel Kevin
120.  201 Bogdan
121.  197 Mbozcan
122.  195 Schmizee
123.  194 toinou06cubing
124.  191 Fred Lang
125.  190 TheNoobCuber
126.  189 icubeslow434
127.  183 MatsBergsten
128.  181 YoAkshYo
129.  174 Kit Clement
130.  172 Ernest Fowler
130.  172 Cooki348
130.  172 PikachuPlayz_MC
133.  171 [email protected]
133.  171 LittleLumos
135.  170 brad711
136.  161 jancsi02
137.  160 trangium
138.  153 Brodie Bouley
139.  151 sporteisvogel
140.  150 Moreno van Rooijen
141.  149 thomas.sch
142.  147 Awder
143.  146 danvie
144.  145 asacuber
145.  141 Zeke Mackay
146.  140 Letmeinpls
146.  140 Pseudonym
148.  138 N4Cubing
149.  136 SmallTownCuber
149.  136 KingTim96
151.  135 drpfisherman
152.  133 ican97
153.  130 pizzacrust
154.  116 Petri Krzywacki
155.  113 qwer13
156.  105 Keroma12
157.  104 UnknownCanvas
158.  103 Abhi
159.  101 Ayce
160.  100 Phyun
161.  99 Ghost Cuber 
162.  96 John Benwell
163.  95 Jrg
164.  92 BenChristman1
165.  86 LucJar56
166.  80 OwenB
167.  76 sascholeks
168.  74 John123
169.  73 topppits
170.  71 2019DWYE01
171.  69 nikodem.rudy
172.  68 CrispyCubing
173.  63 elliottk_
174.  60 [email protected]
175.  59 FinnTheCuber
176.  51 bgcatfan
177.  49 EngineeringBrian
178.  47 Silky
179.  45 RyuKagamine
180.  44 Josh_
181.  32 NaterTater23
182.  28 nms777
183.  27 MarkA64
184.  26 KovyTheCuber
185.  25 dphdmn
185.  25 Teh Keng Foo
187.  22 SpeedCubeReview
188.  21 keebruce
188.  21 CreationUniverse
190.  20 Ben Whitmore
191.  19 MuckPie
192.  17 TheodorNordstrand
193.  10 daniel678


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2020)

193 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 132!

That means our winner this week is *PikachuPlayz_MC!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

